
A Data Hoarder Is Downloading the Metadata of Roughly 10B YouTube Videos - p0pe_of_n0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gy3az9/this-data-hoarder-is-downloading-the-metadata-of-roughly-10-billion-youtube-videos
======
polygot
Forgive my naiveness, but would it be better to use a database (say MySQL) to
store the metadata to avoid filesystem limitations?

